# New "Chase" sets coming from Auto World !



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well lookie here.... at these new "Chase Style" slot car sets coming from Auto World 
Just what the Kids want for X-Mas, Cars to smash and crash as they Fly through the air


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ps....*

FYI, I WASN'T the one who deleted the old thread, I guess the Admin did that.
Soooo.... do you think that Penguin VW Bus is an X-Traction or 4 Gear model ?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Looking at the first picture on the set, it looks like it is the X-traction.

Dave


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

What the hey? That was a good conversation.

It would behoove any moderator worth his salt to explain what violations were made...so we could perhaps avoid it next time?


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Shadowracer said:


> What the hey? That was a good conversation.
> 
> It would behoove any moderator worth his salt to explain what violations were made...so we could perhaps avoid it next time?


I'll 2nd that. I thought we were having some good fun and nothing worse than the eBay craziness thread???

Later The wow the post I had in there was even deleted from my history Rockinator


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

The word I heard on the Dukes set is, the track is dark brown, the cars make the jump 9 out of 10 times and the picture of the production set I saw had the General in all his glory! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The photos of the set boxes I posted, are of actual Delivered Sets. And although the Box Art doesn't show the Roof Decal on General Lee, the set car actually Does HAVE the Decal of the Rebel Flag !


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Dang! Well there goes my................never mind 

Later The don't want to get deleted again Rockinator


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Amen for the General


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

the ramp looks designed well. the original AW used cardboard papercraft for support and it fell apart quickly.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

slotcardan said:


> the ramp looks designed well. the original AW used cardboard papercraft for support and it fell apart quickly.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sweet. That would be an awesome addition to my Drag strip :tongue:


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The pictures are from the Home Racing World review of the Auto World Dukes of Hazzard race set. Here is a link if you would like to read the complete review - Auto World Dukes of Hazzard race set review

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Dang. When do we get the set with the cow-pasture bumps-and-twists track running between the cattle and kudzu-smothered utility poles? And Daisy's jeep chasing ... well, something. The point is not what it's chasing, the point is Daisy's jeep and the bumps and twists and the cows. 

And would it be so hard this time to put a figure of Daisy driving it? Maybe with one of the boys, sitting in the passenger seat, holding onto his hat? Talk about a hot-selling car! If it was available only in the set, it would be a hot-selling set.

Yeah, I know. You'd have to give the furschlugginer low-clearance X-traction chassis bigger tires and special pickup shoes, so it could actually _get over_ the bumps and twists.

:devil: ... Maybe Catherine Bach's Daisy in the white jeep could be chasing Jessica Simpson's Daisy in the Black Jeep off the property. Hnyuk hnyuk.

-- D :wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

The set needs to come with moonshine bottles and an exploding Shed


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

And a tree for Rosco's car to end up in.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Yep Brian thats where I got my info on the Dukes set.
I got the new Auto World catalog today, of all the pictures of sets in it, the Dukes one is the only one they don't show all set up. There a is set that is supposed to be out with the Ghostbusters Ecto 1 and a NYPD police car that looks pretty neat. No picture of the Legends of the Quarter Mile race set, but further in the catalog theres pictures of their die cast funny cars that will be avaliable, '71 Mustangs, and '71 Chargers. It says Jungle Jim's car but not which one it'll be. It'd be neat to see that '71 Charger funny car in HO.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I got my 2013 Auto World catalog today.
according to the catalog, the Batman set has a 4 gear(Batmobile) and X-Traction(Penguin VW van).
the Dukes set shows the G Lee as it was on TV.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Say, here's a Dukes set they haven't done:










The surviving General Lee TV cars being hauled out of the studio.

Got a few excess bodies lying around?

-- D


----------

